# Any squats in Phoenix, AZ?



## wildboy860 (Dec 24, 2009)

So.. in march I'll be in Phoenix for a friends wedding and plan on staying around there for a week or two, but as of yet I have no place to crash. Anyone know of any good squats with some friendly people in the Phoenix area? I'm a pretty cool guy to be around and funny aswell. If anyone could help me out that'd be great.


----------



## Nate182010 (Sep 25, 2010)

In Tempe there is a mountain, called it A mountain (because it has a giant A on the front). If you go around to the back side there is a huge cave. It is totally chill so you shouldn't get disturbed.


----------



## Brand0nRagged (Sep 25, 2010)

check out "conspire" at 901 n. 5th st (5th and garfield). a lot of kids passing through go through this neighborhood, and there are a good number of good kids living there. there were this spring anyway. you can probably make friends around there.


----------



## wildboy860 (Oct 15, 2010)

sweet... thanks. this will be helpful next time I'm in the area.


----------

